# Touchdown! The crowd goes wild!



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

Well, maybe I just go wild. FINALLY found a leather holster for my Sig P226 today at the Eau Claire (WI) gun show. Small show, but they had just what I was looking for!! $30, which I think is very reasonable.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Looks like a nice paddle holster. Is the paddle leather lined?


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

pic said:


> Looks like a nice paddle holster. Is the paddle leather lined?


The paddle is two pieces of leather with a shaped, hard plastic piece sewn in between them. It's a Safariland 518-77 paddle holster. :smt033


----------

